# Whitening shampoos



## eaticecream (Jul 27, 2012)

My American Eskimo pup used to be completely, blindingly white, but the last few baths I've noticed that there is some yellowing around his ears and down his back. I know that some American Eskimos do tend to have biscuit coloring, but i'm not sure if this is the case, or if he's just dirty. I'm interested in trying some whitening shampoos, but I'm not sure which to use. I've learned that there is "bluing" and "enzymatic" shampoos. What would I choose in my situation? Any recommendations on brands to choose from? I've been looking at this whitening/stain removing shampoo: http://www.kingwholesale.com/Shopping/ProductInfo.cfm?Item=18310 Is it a good choice?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

eaticecream said:


> My American Eskimo pup used to be completely, blindingly white, but the last few baths I've noticed that there is some yellowing around his ears and down his back. I know that some American Eskimos do tend to have biscuit coloring, but i'm not sure if this is the case, or if he's just dirty. I'm interested in trying some whitening shampoos, but I'm not sure which to use. I've learned that there is "bluing" and "enzymatic" shampoos. What would I choose in my situation? Any recommendations on brands to choose from? I've been looking at this whitening/stain removing shampoo: http://www.kingwholesale.com/Shopping/ProductInfo.cfm?Item=18310 Is it a good choice?


If you're concerned with staining go enzymatic. The bluing is basically like putting toner on yellowish/orangish bleached hair, to counteract the yellow and get closer to a cooler shade. It would make him LOOK more white, but it won't do a thing for staining or cleaning him. 

I am not a groomer, I just bleach and dye my hair a lot.


----------



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

One of my 4-H kids swears by woolite to brighten her sheep before fair.


----------



## frillint (Jul 12, 2009)

I use the softer than a pillow and smoother than velvet they are beyond amazing i have used tons of shampoos and this is the best I wont use any other kind. I haven't used the whitening one, but if its anything like the ones I use it will be awesome. The ones I use have made my dogs coat SO soft and it makes his colors much brighter and the smell is beyond amazing.

http://www.iodogs.com/c-122-rosie-b-good.aspx


----------



## Nil (Oct 25, 2007)

Isle of Dogs brand is used a lot for show dogs. They have good stuff but PRICEY.


----------



## frillint (Jul 12, 2009)

I buy it at PETCO. Yes, it is pricey, but it is certainly worth it. Making my dogs coat smell good, look brighter, and feel wonderful is worth it. I also use a rake to comb it through evenly and get it all the way down to the skin. I love it so much.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Yes, go with enzymatic for stain removal. This is by far the best, though I suspect from the areas you describe, its coloring and not staining. Eskies almost always get the biscuit coloring behind the ears. www.ez-groom.com/catalog/crystal-white-shampoo-p-8.html
Be sure to heat it first, to activate the enzymes, and dilute as directed. Using very hot water works great.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Just curious...won't actually be trying this myself:

Is it a bad idea to use a whitening shampoo on areas of a dog that aren't white? What would happen if you bathed a black or brown dog with whitening shampoo?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Just curious...won't actually be trying this myself:
> 
> Is it a bad idea to use a whitening shampoo on areas of a dog that aren't white? What would happen if you bathed a black or brown dog with whitening shampoo?


 If you use one with bluing agents, nothing, tho some say it makes all colors brighter, I havent gotten those results. If you use an enzymatic whitener, it will still remove any stains on darker dogs, and some also say it will brighten the color. Again, I personally havent seen those results. No harm in using them on colored dogs tho.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> What would happen if you bathed a black or brown dog with whitening shampoo?


Not much. 

The enzyme ones work by breaking down the proteins that cause stains. No big deal there, regardless of the color of your dog.

The ones that using 'bluing' ones work by basically putting a very, very light blue rinse over the dog to make it APPEAR whiter. The result on a darker dog would just be to pull some of the 'warmth' out of the color. Basically like taking a photo of your dog and putting the palest imaginable blue filter over it.


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

I typically use Chris Christensen products for the show ring. I use the White on White on Armani's white parts, and it does make a HUGE difference. In addition to correcting staining, it adds a deeper dimension to his white. I also use the Gold on Gold on his red, and that works similarly.
www.chrissystems.com

For an "everyday" bluing shampoo that is less expensive, I like Nature's Specialties bluing. It also dilutes down (CC does not), and thus goes farther.
www.naturesspecialtiesmfg.com


----------



## nemefeme (Jan 10, 2013)

Just rescued a Westie and this thread was super helpful. Thanks


----------



## eaticecream (Jul 27, 2012)

So if a shampoo claims to be stain removing, but is not enzymatic, is there anything special in it that removes the stains? Are whitening shampoos drying to the skin if I bathe every other week?
"GROOMER'S EDGE ALPHA WHITE™ deep cleaning conditioning shampoo is the perfect choice for deep, thorough, yet gentle cleaning of animals with white coats or markings. Removes stains and yellowing. Deodorizes. Leaves hair lustrous and shiny. Extreme concentration creates great value! Long-lasting results leave animals looking, feeling and smelling great long after ALPHA WHITE™ is used. Humectant and emollient rich formula enriches the animal's hair and skin. May be used regularly for beautiful, show ring results. Great for dogs, cats, puppies, kittens and other companion and farm animals. Concentrated 32 to 1."


----------



## nemefeme (Jan 10, 2013)

Anyone know how often I have to groom a Westie? How often should I bathe and how often should I cut his hair to keep it from getting in the mud? He's a new addition so I want to be prepared.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I do not know about Westies ... but my white Schnauzer/Poodles (which are sometimes mistaken for Westies as puppies  ) ..... I bathe mine once every week or two. I clean their faces and feet daily if they need to be. I encounter staining on their mouths if I do not wipe them off after they eat.

I do my own grooming and I keep mine with medium length cuts.

Your puppy is absolutely precious!


----------



## nemefeme (Jan 10, 2013)

Abbylynn said:


> I do not know about Westies ... but my white Schnauzer/Poodles (which are sometimes mistaken for Westies as puppies  ) ..... I bathe mine once every week or two. I clean their faces and feet daily if they need to be. I encounter staining on their mouths if I do not wipe them off after they eat.
> 
> I do my own grooming and I keep mine with medium length cuts.
> 
> Your puppy is absolutely precious!


Thanks, he's had a rough start to life. I will try cleaning his mouth after eating. Do you use wet wipes for tear marks?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

nemefeme said:


> Thanks, he's had a rough start to life. I will try cleaning his mouth after eating. Do you use wet wipes for tear marks?



No .... I use a clean white wet washcloth and be sure to dry their eyes also with another clean white dry washcloth. I also keep a clean dry towel outside to wipe their feet before coming inside the house. I keep the hair trimmed away from their eyes to cut down on the tear stains. I have also used a tear-free shampoo on their faces during their regular bathing.

You could use wipes for the mouth after eating. But the wipes I use are fragrance free baby wipes for their rears .... if need be. 

I have also ... per my vet ... used visine eye allergy drops during ragweed season. Blu Boy has allergies at different times of the year.


----------



## nemefeme (Jan 10, 2013)

Abbylynn said:


> No .... I use a clean white wet washcloth and be sure to dry their eyes also with another clean white dry washcloth. I also keep a clean dry towel outside to wipe their feet before coming inside the house. I keep the hair trimmed away from their eyes to cut down on the tear stains. I have also used a tear-free shampoo on their faces during their regular bathing.
> 
> You could use wipes for the mouth after eating. But the wipes I use are fragrance free baby wipes for their rears .... if need be.
> 
> I have also ... per my vet ... used visine eye allergy drops during ragweed season. Blu Boy has allergies at different times of the year.


I really wish I read this before going out in the muddy rain today and having him dry himself off on my white high pile rug. Next time, towels.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

If its a blueing shampoo, it will be blue or purple in color, and its likely that its stain removing properties are minimal. Enzymatic shampoos can be drying, and used monthly is best. Blueing shampoos can be used weekly tho.


,


eaticecream said:


> So if a shampoo claims to be stain removing, but is not enzymatic, is there anything special in it that removes the stains? Are whitening shampoos drying to the skin if I bathe every other week?
> "GROOMER'S EDGE ALPHA WHITE™ deep cleaning conditioning shampoo is the perfect choice for deep, thorough, yet gentle cleaning of animals with white coats or markings. Removes stains and yellowing. Deodorizes. Leaves hair lustrous and shiny. Extreme concentration creates great value! Long-lasting results leave animals looking, feeling and smelling great long after ALPHA WHITE™ is used. Humectant and emollient rich formula enriches the animal's hair and skin. May be used regularly for beautiful, show ring results. Great for dogs, cats, puppies, kittens and other companion and farm animals. Concentrated 32 to 1."


----------

